# Miracle Detail proud present the new Miracle Paintshop offering show winning finishes



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

New Miracle Paintshop service

The Miracle paint shop will provide a level of quality and service that is quite simply second to none. We pride ourselves on offering a finished product that will set new standards. Our passion for obtaining the ultimate finish is what has driven us to invest in state- of-the-art equipment. We have a modern spray bake booth equipped with all the latest drying technology allowing us to paint using compliant waterbased products. We have a top of the range screw compressor allowing us to filter and dry the air throughout the entire workshop and deliver consistent pressure at all times. We use the very latest and best HVLP spray guns from IWATA designed by Pininfarina, allowing us to produce a gun finish with far less peel than any other gun on the market. Even the consumables we use to process our projects are all top of the range materials, tried and tested. This coupled to our expertise in paint correction and detailing is what allows us to deliver show winning finishes.

The key to obtaining the ultimate finish is in our working practise. We never force dry any material at any stage of the paintwork process. We never work over any previous repairs, and we allow all materials to through cure fully before moving on to the next stage. This is the only way you can guarantee a quality finish that will last. The one thing that really sets us apart from our rivals is the fact that we care. We look forward to meeting you.


































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The finish on the bonnet is simply stunning!

There's a definite need for this as it's very rare to hear of a bodyshop that has a consistently good reputation. 

You'll do very well out of this I suspect...

Was it a Saab 9000 then?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice work. I want to say Volvo 740, or there abouts.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Paul - I will hook up with you next week and we can take a look at a couple of bits on the S2000 :thumb: 

I think with some new painted bits and a bit of a tag team session we could make it seriously shiny!! 

ATB

John


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Its not finished yet!!!!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Paul - I will hook up with you next week and we can take a look at a couple of bits on the S2000 :thumb:
> 
> I think with some new painted bits and a bit of a tag team session we could make it seriously shiny!!
> 
> ...


sounds like a plan my friend! :wave::thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Congrats on the new project Paul :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

boxster is next... all the best with the new Venture Paul!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking good Paul

At last a body shop to rely on 

DW discount


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

:thumb:Awesome result there Paul
All the best
Jakub


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Let me forecast The Paul's Route 

Valeting, Detailing, High Level Detailing, Body Shop, Glass to 'NASA Glass' Replacement, Leather Services, Custom Cars Design.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

All good dude,

Is this built in to your unit or have you kept it away from the detailing side ?..


Russ


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

You will do well as you dont have a ( it will do) attitude like most body shops


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Premtek Auto Detail said:


> All good dude,
> 
> Is this built in to your unit or have you kept it away from the detailing side ?..
> 
> Russ


Bodyshop and Oven is separate to the detailing studio.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Stunning!!! 

The depth of finish is superb. I am assuming there's been no flattening and polishing on that - just straight clear?

Brilliant. 

Would love you to refinish the stone chipped front-end of my BM! (if only i had the readies....)


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Dan Clark said:


> Stunning!!!
> 
> The depth of finish is superb. I am assuming there's been no flattening and polishing on that - just straight clear?
> 
> ...


yes correct, will sand and polish Monday.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic Paul. As an assessor that is the way panels should be painted! Bare metal! 

Optimum finish and durability ect. 

Great stuff. Something do unique aswell. We all know how bodyshops ours included polish cars.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Gt3RS bonnet and bumper repaint and repair










































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi paul mate , been a long time hope alls well .
youll have to learn how to mop now mate


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Paul, it's neat to see you branching out into this side of the business. Are you doing the painting work yourself, or have you taken someone on to handle it? What paint system are you using? I'm using Glasurit on my MGB, along with Sagola spray equipment. The Anest-Iwata Supernova is a nice gun, and it shows that you've done your research, though I question your choice of HVLP? These days painters tend to favor compliant (Reduced Pressure) guns for high-solid paints (Clear & SS), as they provide better atomization, and thus a smoother finish. HVLP (HVLP for the LS400 Hybrid, LVLP for the LS400; which do you have?) is more commonly used for basecoat these days, as it can achieve a better TRE. 

As always, I am very impressed with your results :thumb:. When I first started detailing I watched your 'Miracle Detail' videos over, and over again, trying to glean every scrap of technique from them that I could. For that, I thank you. 

Steampunk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a good package to add to a car detail, whats the price region for spraying a rear car bumper.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats a good package to add to a car detail, whats the price region for spraying a rear car bumper.


Depends on what car its for and the current condition of the bumper in question.

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning paint finish and a very high skilled trade to get a finish like that


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Stunning paint finish and a very high skilled trade to get a finish like that


It just takes time, patience and passion to get the perfect finish.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

And here's a couple after another layer of clear coat and then finished off in my unit, here's a couple of after pics


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Miracle Detail said:


> Gt3RS bonnet and bumper repaint and repair


Congratualtions on the bodyshop :thumb:. We did a gt3 rs respray recently and its crazy to know the orange bumper stickers are £100+VAT EACH. Just for future reference you guys have stuck them in a different position to how they come from factory. Too far away from the arch and a bit lower down the bumper than they should be. Most owners wouldnt notice but we went through alot of previous images of the owners car as well as official porsche photos to make sure rather than have to replace them.

Alfie.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Over The Rainbow said:


> Congratualtions on the bodyshop :thumb:. We did a gt3 rs respray recently and its crazy to know the orange bumper stickers are £100+VAT EACH. Just for future reference you guys have stuck them in a different position to how they come from factory. Too far away from the arch and a bit lower down the bumper than they should be. Most owners wouldnt notice but we went through alot of previous images of the owners car as well as official porsche photos to make sure rather than have to replace them.
> 
> Alfie.


We didn't because once it was in my studio I replaced them again because they weren't right against another one I had in.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Love to see proper paint jobs. Stunning work as always Paul.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Hi Paul! Hows things? 

Stunning work on the Paint spraying, stunning!

Are you doing the spraying yourself? any action shots?

keep the pics coming !

All the best mate


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

That looks amazing Paul!


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow I'm speechless that is fantastic!


----------



## Tol (Jul 16, 2006)

Many congratulations 

Excellent choice on the WS400's too (I assume that's what you're referring to by Iwata/Pininfarina) - we've found they leave everything else behind (including the previous wonder-gun from Sata).

Interesting not to force dry at any stage though. Particularly with the clear - what product will you be using? With cross-linking and off-gassing very incomplete I'd be nervous returning a car to an owner likely to be aching to smother it in *insert expensive brand here* wax... 

Did you consider catalytic curing as an alternative? None of the disadvantages of force-drying, basically fast forwards the paint skin to complete curing. The kit can be got through carbon trust loans too, it's so efficient.

Where is it going to be? Love to visit 

Tol


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

awesome result!!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Will you be offering full colour changes at all?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

darylbenfield said:


> Will you be offering full colour changes at all?


Yes

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Paul, that is an awesome addition to the business really is, while others are getting excited about headlight restorations your doing whole car restorations pushing the envelope.


----------

